# Jay Peak, VT Easter Weekend



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

We should have conditions for easter weekend Im just not sure about the quality of them  With the amount of snow up there we should have snow for a while.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> We should have conditions for easter weekend Im just not sure about the quality of them  With the amount of snow up there we should have snow for a while.


That's some of the best news I heard in a while.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Sunday was a powder day


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice conditions Rob...under the Metro?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> Nice conditions Rob...under the Metro?


Yup. Unfortuanately I cant get any higher with the kids with us. Conditions were just like the nice end of the meet powder day we had.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Sunday was a powder day


Great pics. Looking forward to more snow.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Sunday was a powder day


You can't imagine how jealous I am of you right about now


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate to bum you out, but I was at Owls Head on Saturday and Jay on Sunday and while it was sunny, warm and conditions were good on Saturday, by Sunday (even at Jay) were the worst I've ever boarded in. We did 3 runs looking for decent coverage then called it quits. They wouldn't refund our tickets or give us a pass valid for next season whcih surprised me. Their website says they have over 70 runs open, but to be honest, with all the hazards, thin coverage and water on the trails, many shoud have been closed. They apparently got 2" overnght, but that was after 2 days of rain which I'm sure would've screwed things up even more. 2" is not gonna save it. It's been a horrible March - one of the least snowy in history and it's a terrible end to the season. I hope you get a dump before you get there, but it's not looking good. I'd be looking at bringing a set of golf clubs with you just in case.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well it looks like things might shape up very nicely for easter weekend. I'll definately be up there on saturday but Im not sure if I will get in any riding with my knee the way that it is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well it looks like things might shape up very nicely for easter weekend. I'll definately be up there on saturday but Im not sure if I will get in any riding with my knee the way that it is.


Yeah, it looks good. Been following the weather for the last couple of weeks, and they got 7-9" of new snow since Sunday and expecting some more. I was beeming when we got snow in NYC yesterday. Nothing to write home about, but a good show of things to come.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Last sunday was awesome. a good 5-6" of new snow from sat. night. I love april pow days.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Last sunday was awesome. a good 5-6" of new snow from sat. night. I love april pow days.


Ahhhh dammit! I was supposed to go last weekend but too many people from the group I was going with backed out last minute!


----------

